# PPPoE Query?



## prophet (Aug 17, 2012)

I currently have a BSNL Wifi adsl Modem situated in my father's room and 3 PC's connected to it via LAN with one PC in my room. The modem is in always on mode and there is no Wifi Signal from the modem in my room. I have a Wifi Tablet and planning to buy just a router for making my room wifi. So if i get the router the previous Lan coming from modem will go into the WAN of the new router and from their another LAN to my PC right? 

My query is whether I'll have to change the PPPoe settings of the BSNL modem or it stays as it is ?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

no the PPPoE settings stays as it is.. 

just connect the network cable coming from the modem/router to the new router and connect your PC to the new router.. you just need to set the Router IP, the default gateway, DNS and DHCP settings in your new router.


----------



## prophet (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the information..........could you recommend me an appropriate N150 router ?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

Nope.. i'm unaware about the current router market.. but from what I have read TP-Link is preferred, Try to sat away from Low end/low cost DLink routers.


----------



## prophet (Aug 17, 2012)

I had a horrible experience with TP Link so I am not going for that, I was planning to buy either Asus or Netgear


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

ok.. then wait till others reply.. 

Check other threads in this session.. there are many thread for query related to Wifi routers


----------



## debarshi (Aug 17, 2012)

Well I had a DLink DIR 524 with horrible range and speed, and it burnt out a few days ago. I have ordered an ASUS RT-N12 LX and just hope it will be better than the previous one


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

^^ OP said he had a bad experience with TPLink


----------



## prophet (Aug 17, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Well I had a DLink DIR 524 with horrible range and speed, and it burnt out a few days ago. I have ordered an ASUS RT-N12 LX and just hope it will be better than the previous one



Do give a review of the asus rt n12 lx


----------



## debarshi (Aug 17, 2012)

prophet said:


> Do give a review of the asus rt n12 lx



Yup sure...... Will do, after I get it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 18, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ OP said he had a bad experience with TPLink



I didn't refreshed the page for long so didn't see his reply 

Anyway, OP, whats your budget and what features are you looking in your future router ? (or modem+router)


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ Router only.. dude.. seriously read the original post man!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 18, 2012)

^I read it fyi, so mentioned the modem+router combo in brackets. Giving an option is never bad.


----------



## prophet (Aug 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I didn't refreshed the page for long so didn't see his reply
> 
> Anyway, OP, whats your budget and what features are you looking in your future router ? (or modem+router)



Just a router bro, budget 1.5k max

guys one more query will i have to enter the username password everytime i connect this router or there is pppoe mode on every router ?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

PPPoE is for modem only. you just need to follow the steps I mentioned in Post #2


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

prophet said:


> Just a router bro, budget 1.5k max
> 
> guys one more query will i have to enter the username password everytime i connect this router or there is pppoe mode on every router ?



Belkin Basic N150 router is one of the many potential choices.
Personally, I use Belkin Share N300 router as a repeater and never faced any connectivity issue.


----------



## prophet (Aug 19, 2012)

RCuber said:


> PPPoE is for modem only. you just need to follow the steps I mentioned in Post #2


So if I set the settings as per post #2 there it would save the settings and be always ON


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ Yes..


----------



## debarshi (Aug 20, 2012)

prophet said:


> Do give a review of the asus rt n12 lx



Well, the router is awesome, configuration was a breeze, and I upgraded the firmware and set up my android with it via WPS. Range is awesome. You wont be disappointed. But my question is when my Xperia P connects to the router, it always shows 56 Mbps even in "n only" mode while the router supports 300Mbps connection...

Can anyone help me here?


----------



## prophet (Aug 20, 2012)

did u upgrade it to ddwrt?
and how much did you pay for the router?


----------



## debarshi (Aug 20, 2012)

Paid 1950. No, I upgraded the stock firmware to 2.0.0.7


----------



## prophet (Aug 21, 2012)

got Asus RT N10E, the router is good, upgraded to the latest firmware.......as pointed by debarshi the setup for this one was also quite easy. Thanks for all the help guys


----------

